# Pillars Drunk Insane Ramblings



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2016)

Episode 1.  Thinking about your first meet?


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm going to hit u up soon man. I just am about to start a new job and won't be paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 1, 2016)

Great video. 

I'm still pissed that I waited so long to step on the platform. It was one of the best days of my life. Its intense and there's nothing like it. No gym day will compare to a meet. Its crazy. 

Like captain orange head said there's plenty of dudes here that are willing to help, myself included, with any questions anyone has regarding a meet or anything to get them ready for the meet. 

Stop being a pussy and do it.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 1, 2016)

Good shit I'm tempted to start Pl but not sure regulations considering my felonies etc... and stats are horrible chased the physique comp since it started....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> Good shit I'm tempted to start Pl but not sure regulations considering my felonies etc... and stats are horrible chased the physique comp since it started....



Pretty sure felonies get you bonus points on your total dude... nobody cares about your record except 100% raw. **** that fed.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 1, 2016)

Hnggmhhmghmgg..


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 1, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pretty sure felonies get you bonus points on your total dude... nobody cares about your record except 100% raw. **** that fed.



**** yeah! If felons can compete, consider me a future competitor.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 1, 2016)

Great Idea ! I have a video request. I have trouble grasping your program the @8 @9 concept . I think I may have it right but I am a visual learner (or a retard) reading your explanation I am not sure I understand it correctly Maybe a white board and hearing it would give me a better understanding  

either way love the video idea looking forward to more installments


----------



## Milo (Jun 1, 2016)

What the **** kind of fed doesn't allow felons? They're the strongest ones lol.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 1, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Great Idea ! I have a video request. I have trouble grasping your program the @8 @9 concept . I think I may have it right but I am a visual learner (or a retard) reading your explanation I am not sure I understand it correctly Maybe a white board and hearing it would give me a better understanding
> 
> either way love the video idea looking forward to more installments



Was in the same boat. Bee and pillar learned me up good . Pillar good points broseph. Definitely makes me wanna do a meet someday. I won't put it off forever just needa line some things out.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 1, 2016)

The most productive thread created in 3 months


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jun 1, 2016)

Loved the video. Tool convinced me to do my first meet, which is coming up in a few days. I'm ****ing pumped. Couldn't have done it with y'all. (Especially Tool and POB)


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 1, 2016)

Good to know. I love the bb life style but it's fucjed up politics... Glad I joined this forum to show me the light


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 1, 2016)

I think ima show up to tools meet in Ohio for the hell of it, it's not far, and I may as well see what it's like with someone whose input I can trust around.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 1, 2016)

Good vid POB, burro piss for tequila though! lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah, for a while I was a gear lifter and my main focus was how much jewce I could take without dieing. Then after a heart to heart with pob he had it in his mind I'd never do one.  I'd always show up at meets, help out where needed.  Then last year happened.  Went natty, started wearing skinny jeans, got my shit completely togther, the right way this time. So, I knew I would do one then got a hernia. Had to hold off again, then said **** it, I'm gonna just start training, sign up for a meet and tell pob, "oh btw I m doing a meet in may". His response "okay"??? Lol. 

I've competed in many different sports in pretty big games, I've competed in drunk dance competitions on bars(wasn't really a competition I was just drunk). Nothing compares to the highs and lows of doing a meet.  You prep your way to your strongest and the last week's is brutal.  You just walk around and say things like I wonder if I can pick this car up because you're angry and ready to go.   Then meet day, people are telling you 271615372 things to remeber, then you get nervous, I was surprised I didn't get to nervous. Do all your lifts, pob lifts you up and knocks you out (he did catch me atleast). After the meet was a crazy high, just felt really good to finally do it.  If you have any will to do one, just do it and get it over with.  It really is fun and exciting, it's also a good feeling when you have friends there and they help you with everything because it's your day.  Almost link a wedding day.  The day after is very depressing though, I was so bored I was walking in circles.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 1, 2016)

He's right. Really enjoyed that vid.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jun 1, 2016)

I started back at the gym 3 months ago to completely change my body an lifestyle with a goal of doing some bench meets! Boy the strength doesn't come as fast as I thought at this age, quite humbling. I'm gonna keep grinding and hopefully do a push pull in 2017, but I have a LONG way to go!


----------



## MJR (Jun 1, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Episode 1.  Thinking about your first meet?



Wtf lol I am in a dentist office so will watch this when I get out


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 1, 2016)

10 minutes and you had like 2 sips of Patron.....fukking slacker!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 1, 2016)

where is the brooklyn accent ? You lost it pob..great idea for videos


----------



## snake (Jun 1, 2016)

Just my 2 cents on doing your first meet; Don't over think it! You perform the way you practice so practice with the command. You should know what you can lift so the only place you can step on your dick is by not following the commands. 

For me, I dumb it down. Think about it; it's a squat, a bench and a deadlift. This isn't something you haven't done 1,000's of time before so the only other factor is the weight. You should breeze through your first attempt, second will set the table for what you're really there for. 9 lifts and there's only really 3 to worry about. This mindset has kept it simple for me and I hope it helps others get up there for their first time.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 1, 2016)

great video! never had a desire to compete until recently. I lost a ton of strength from my big weight loss but I still kill it every day to try to get back to where I was. UG has been a big part in my motivation to keep at it too! keep the videos coming!


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 1, 2016)

Damn I thought it was just gonna be video of Saturday night after we polished off the bottle of Bourbon.....  That was drunk ramblings.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 1, 2016)

So I was certain I'd see a bottle of Jameson instead I'm lookin at a chemmy tasting bottle of patron.


----------



## Milo (Jun 1, 2016)

Tequila...the athletes booze.
Really good vid.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 1, 2016)

Enjoyed the video but I will say UG has its work cut out. Pillar, you mentioned not letting us look like a retard. Well, I am probably the newest person on this board to pull the trigger and decide to compete with less than a year of PL training under my belt. I'm also retarded so good luck on not letting me make you all look bad!

Side note, Monday can't get here soon enough. I've been itching to start the peaking program well before finishing the last program.


----------



## MJR (Jun 1, 2016)

Wrong title... More like "ginger bitching part 1"


----------



## Milo (Jun 1, 2016)

MJR said:


> Wrong title... More like "ginger bitching part 1"



5 posts and already talking shit?:32 (18):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2016)

Milo said:


> 5 posts and already talking shit?:32 (18):



Its because I was in a training today and couldn't answer my phone. He had to get this shit off his chest at some point.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 2, 2016)

Milo said:


> 5 posts and already talking shit?:32 (18):



Hes going to fit in great


----------



## MJR (Jun 2, 2016)

Milo said:


> 5 posts and already talking shit?:32 (18):



Yes. He's puts a patron bottle up and adds to it before he'd rinks it? This ginger clown


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> Hes going to fit in great



Actually he doesn't fit in anything cause he is a big fat slob with the test levels of my 8 year old daughter.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 2, 2016)

MJR said:


> Yes. He's puts a patron bottle up and adds to it before he'd rinks it? This ginger clown



who is this fukkin faggot?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> who is this fukkin faggot?



Lol I think its pillars buddy. In real life. He mentioned him in the video. I like him. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> who is this fukkin faggot?



That's my boy. Watch the vid I said his handle.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 2, 2016)

MJR said:


> Wrong title... More like "ginger bitching part 1"





Milo said:


> 5 posts and already talking shit?:32 (18):





Bro Bundy said:


> who is this fukkin faggot?



Some dude, possibly ginzo, definitely a liberal, who I saw pull 700 X 3 beltless. 

Also....what pillar said.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2016)

700 for 3?!?!?! What the ****. And that's with the testosterone of a four year old girl? God damn.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> 700 for 3?!?!?! What the ****. And that's with the testosterone of a four year old girl? God damn.



Imagine a gram ... The possibilities


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 2, 2016)

hahaha my bad


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 2, 2016)

MJR said:


> Yes. He's puts a patron bottle up and adds to it before he'd rinks it? This ginger clown



welcome to si brother


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2016)

Bundy was about to start getting crazy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Bundy was about to start getting crazy.



I love pob


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 2, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's my boy. Watch the vid I said his handle.



Was about to get ugly on this thread lol, new guy with full negative rep


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> 700 for 3?!?!?! What the ****. And that's with the testosterone of a four year old girl? God damn.



He benched 415 for 15 x 2 in 32 minutes as well.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> He benched 415 for 15 x 2 in 32 minutes as well.



If u woulda said 31 minutes I would have been impressed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2016)

Topics you wish me to opine on? I have this bottle of redbreast that looks neglected...


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 3, 2016)

Boner.......


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 3, 2016)

Ok boner jokes aside, I actually just accepted that I won't be lifting anything considered great. I'm proud of what I can do because I put the work in for it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 3, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Topics you wish me to opine on? I have this bottle of redbreast that looks neglected...




Millenials


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Ok boner jokes aside, I actually just accepted that I won't be lifting anything considered great. I'm proud of what I can do because I put the work in for it.



Great compared to who? Compare yourself today to you yesterday burns. Get out of bed with the goal of improving yourself today. And help someone else.  Then the next day do it again.  This applies to more than lifting but life.

Hitting gym is all about self improvement. You do you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Millenials



Oh my ****ing God YouTube does not have the server space.

Uploading an episode now on bro splits and being a pussy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2016)

Get some


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 3, 2016)

I love the videos pob..I want a shout out next time though


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I love the videos pob..I want a shout out next time though



You got one dick weed. I said you like jizz for snacking purposes.


----------



## Dex (Jun 3, 2016)

You sound different than I would have thought, younger.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 3, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You got one dick weed. I said you like jizz for snacking purposes.



I need to start paying better attention


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 3, 2016)

Dex said:


> You sound different than I would have thought, younger.



You mean he sounds less angry; I agree. 
I always assumed he spoke in pissed of grumbles and sighs. He sounds just like I imagine all albinos would sound. 
Actually I take that back, powder spoke more softly. Powder is/was a ****ing pussy though so my original comment stands.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 3, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Great compared to who? Compare yourself today to you yesterday burns. Get out of bed with the goal of improving yourself today. And help someone else.  Then the next day do it again.  This applies to more than lifting but life.
> 
> Hitting gym is all about self improvement. You do you.





PillarofBalance said:


> Oh my ****ing God YouTube does not have the server space.
> 
> Uploading an episode now on bro splits and being a pussy





PillarofBalance said:


> You got one dick weed. I said you like jizz for snacking purposes.



Pod much respect I love this forum haha but some good shit


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 3, 2016)

**** you I'm not a ginger. That better be said at the end of every video. 

Very good video pillar. Sick of hearing people talk about just getting a pump and weight doesn't matter. Ok that's why u don't get bigger.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 3, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh my ****ing God YouTube does not have the server space.
> 
> Uploading an episode now on bro splits and being a pussy



Why don't I just stand in front of a camera for 10 minutes and do me?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh oh oh! Video request! Draw toolsteel getting bred by an animal of your choice


----------



## Jada (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice video!


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 3, 2016)

Im followin and I dig it...
!S!


----------



## jim222 (Jun 3, 2016)

lol i loved it actually


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for the shout boss. Really appreciate it. 

Ready to destroy this shit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2016)

Tying one on as we speak


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Tying one on as we speak



Might need to stay up and listen before bed. Have some ginger snap motivational dreams.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2016)

No matter how much I eat I can't gain weight.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> No matter how much I eat I can't gain weight.



Pillar, I ****ing love this series. Keep up the good work. I've been a bit lazy with my gym work and I feel like this has motivated me to change that bullshit.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 5, 2016)

I gotta admit you have a nice voice pillar. Lol. Seriously i dont get bored listening to u speak like most people on YouTube or whatever. 

And what happened to my video request, Why benching is so cool???


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 5, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I gotta admit you have a nice voice pillar.



X, I respect and like you, but that's pretty ****ing gay. Even by the UG's standards.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 5, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> X, I respect and like you, but that's pretty ****ing gay. Even by the UG's standards.



So. What's wrong with gay? Lol

I'm being serious. He doesn't have a boring monotone voice that makes me want to shoot myself. Listening to him talk for 13 minutes isn't bad is all I'm saying. Don't be homophobic beed. Its 2016 bro


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 5, 2016)

No homophobia here, I respect Caitlyn and your decision. I'm libertarian, you are an adult and can suck as much man meat as you want. No skin off my back brother. 

Back to topic at hand, I agree it's easy listening to Pillar. I attribute it to him speaking like a normal person with pauses to think/drink/smoke and not droning on like a robot though. 
Not the sensual voice you enjoy so much.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> No matter how much I eat I can't gain weight.



I like this format of getting information out there...to the point where I'm tempted to steal it and do something similar 

As to your question re carbs & women:
Assuming that we're dealing with premenopausal women with normal cycles (no amenorrhea, etc), their is an argument to be made for adjusting macros to take into account the fact that women have different substrate utilization levels than men. 
For example, it has been shown over & over again that they use much more fat as a % of energy for higher intensity training (65-75% VO2 IIRC) and therefore you can make the case that they simply don't need as many carbs as we do. If glycogen utilization is lower then it follows suite that glycogen storage capacity should be lower, which means a higher chance of "spillover". 
Interesting stuff but I remain skeptical with regards to its impact because the main cause of water retention, and the primary factor to take into account when adjusting macros, is....

The menstrual cycle. 
Specifically, if we consider a 28 day cycle (yes, I'm aware that it's rarely this exact number of days but just run with me on this) then it can be separated into 4 different phases:
Week 1 - Follicular phase part 1, lowest level of water retention
Week 2 - Follicular phase part 2, water retention as sodium handling changes 
Week 3 - Luteal phase part 1, low water retention
Week 4-  Luteal phase part 2 aka PMS party time, less progesterone, more cortisol, higher water retention & weight gain 

So to get a good idea as to whether the carb intake is actually causing water retention you would need to compare week 1 of month 1 to week 1 of month 2, not week 1 to week 2, 3, etc. Tracking body comp needs to be synchronized with the menstrual cycle to minimize its role when trying to get an accurate picture of what's going on and to make adjustments with more accuracy.

I hope that makes sense


----------



## Spongy (Jun 5, 2016)

Did pillar just post about nutrition?  Welp, time to retire folks!


----------



## MJR (Jun 5, 2016)

These videos are great.


----------



## MJR (Jun 5, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> who is this fukkin faggot?



Not a fag or a liberal despite this ginger here running his mouth. Nice to meet you Bro


----------



## MJR (Jun 5, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> 700 for 3?!?!?! What the ****. And that's with the testosterone of a four year old girl? God damn.



No that was before I came off and became the fat piece of shit I am now. Now it's only a double with a belt


----------



## MJR (Jun 5, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I love pob



Just love him gently he is a sensitive red head


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 5, 2016)

hahaha my bad bro I know you from tid.I didnt recognize the handle Im a idiot


----------



## Seeker (Jun 5, 2016)

Nothing like bringing up those humble beginnings. It is just amazing how "extraordinarily great" you have become. Good stuff.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok pillar I have a serious video request/possible topic to touch on: Do you think background plays that big a role in what we are capable of in an athletic sense (athletic being powerlifting, muscle building, cardio(ew), sports, etc. etc.). By background I mean our ancestry. Like if for the last 10 generations the men in my family all powerlifted would I be better at powerlifting? I also mean whatever ancestors we have from thousands of years back, if they for example lived somewhere where all they could eat was fish and nuts would that be the best staple for us?

I hate to get this deep into what should have been a short question, but do you think things like blood type can play a role in it?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 5, 2016)

Add vids to op


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I like this format of getting information out there...to the point where I'm tempted to steal it and do something similar
> 
> As to your question re carbs & women:
> Assuming that we're dealing with premenopausal women with normal cycles (no amenorrhea, etc), their is an argument to be made for adjusting macros to take into account the fact that women have different substrate utilization levels than men.
> ...



That does make sense and figored it was cycle related or just due to their body compositions.

Appreciate the info.  Definitely use the idea and feel free to post up here.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Ok pillar I have a serious video request/possible topic to touch on: Do you think background plays that big a role in what we are capable of in an athletic sense (athletic being powerlifting, muscle building, cardio(ew), sports, etc. etc.). By background I mean our ancestry. Like if for the last 10 generations the men in my family all powerlifted would I be better at powerlifting? I also mean whatever ancestors we have from thousands of years back, if they for example lived somewhere where all they could eat was fish and nuts would that be the best staple for us?
> 
> I hate to get this deep into what should have been a short question, but do you think things like blood type can play a role in it?



That will be my next topic burns. Flurry of ideas already. Perfect man!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice job breaking a complex and often misunderstood topic down into simple and relateable terms. 

You need some Woodford Reserve in your life, Mate. And if you go adding any of that 'simple syrup' or lemon 'smash' nancy boy bullocks to it - or anything other than a maximum of 2 ice cubes for that matter - I'll out you for being a pink-eyed albino ginger with small hands.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jun 5, 2016)

I love this shit, keep'em coming!


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 5, 2016)

anyone else notice the ginger arm hair?? i normally know what my meet schedule looks like a year in advance, but for your 1st meet just jump in you will love it! is it is better to train a little less intense and stay as healthy as you can, though it seems everybody has some injury on meet day. like pob said nobody is gonna give you shit about your lift if you don't do well ,powerlifters are some of the most supportive people i have ever met.


----------



## MJR (Jun 6, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> hahaha my bad bro I know you from tid.I didnt recognize the handle Im a idiot



No worries at all.


----------



## MJR (Jun 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> That will be my next topic burns. Flurry of ideas already. Perfect man!



That is a LONG discussion. That is a lot of data to go through. Forget ancestry what just about how you where raised... What type of work ethic was instilled upon you. What where your roll models growing up, etc. that I think may have more to do with it than genetics. Genetics go far I'm not saying they don't. But someone with amazing genetics who has zero work ethic or passion or drive will not be shit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2016)

MJR said:


> That is a LONG discussion. That is a lot of data to go through. Forget ancestry what just about how you where raised... What type of work ethic was instilled upon you. What where your roll models growing up, etc. that I think may have more to do with it than genetics. Genetics go far I'm not saying they don't. But someone with amazing genetics who has zero work ethic or passion or drive will not be shit.



Stealing my thunder dood...


----------



## Seeker (Jun 6, 2016)

I have my own thoughts and beliefs regarding this next topic but I'll wait till the vid


----------



## Milo (Jun 6, 2016)

Never calculated my tdee until now. 4100.... So I've barely been eating a surplus.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2016)

Boom


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 7, 2016)

I stopped watching after u said benching is stupid. Dick

But for real tho genetics is huge in bbing like u said. Muscle bellies insertions and all that ghey shit are huge in bbing. 

It seems that the whole genetics thing has become an excuse for people who don't succeed.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 7, 2016)

There really isn't much to add. Nice work again and well thought out. It really does come down to putting in the work. Now with bb'ng if a person is lucky enough to start at a young age he can possibly change his genetic body structure. Many of your top pros started as teenagers.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 7, 2016)

I think genetics definitely play a role in certain aspects of PLing. Just look at Ecks' bench. Or Richard hawthorne's DL. 
BUT: for a full power lifter (I.E. a real PLer), the genetic advantage you have in one lift can often be a disadvantage in another. 
So I guess what I'm saying is overall I agree. Just thinking out loud. PLing has weight classes and Wilks scores for a reason.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I think genetics definitely play a role in certain aspects of PLing. Just look at Ecks' bench. Or Richard hawthorne's DL.
> BUT: for a full power lifter (I.E. a real PLer), the genetic advantage you have in one lift can often be a disadvantage in another.
> So I guess what I'm saying is overall I agree. Just thinking out loud. PLing has weight classes and Wilks scores for a reason.



There are weight classes so a 123 doesn't compete against a SHW.  The coefficient is to standardize those results for comparison.    This isn't about genetics.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 7, 2016)

I've been benching hard since I was 15. That's 17 years. I should be benching more than what I am. Only if I squatted and pulled since then.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 7, 2016)

all great videos! ill have the wife watch episode 3 tonight to prove to her I can have pop tarts again! I love pop tarts and im not a pussy! lol. great stuff P.O.B! keep them coming!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> There are weight classes so a 123 doesn't compete against a SHW.  The coefficient is to standardize those results for comparison.    This isn't about genetics.


Yeah, I was agreeing with you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Yeah, I was agreeing with you.



Fight me bitch


----------



## Yaya (Jun 7, 2016)

U drunk fuk

Ok.. now let me sign out and head to the gym for arm day 

#YayaWarpath
#SoldierArms


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 7, 2016)

When did you guys start having gay confession ?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 7, 2016)

I love your voice, but why I gotta be first. I'm proud to be your first goto bj. 


So, growing up we had this kid who we thought was the worst athlete ever last picked in every sport. Just was one of those kids.  Kisses stuck with baseball and one day in high-school this kid just went crazy.  This mothetfuker is a closing pitcher in the MLB and makes more than all of us combined.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2016)

Episode five. Happy world gin day...


----------



## Seeker (Jun 12, 2016)

Not a hypocrite. You earned this right to advise people when and how. Many won't listen though, and those who do, will be grateful.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 12, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 12, 2016)

where can i get some winnie V?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 12, 2016)

I wanna cut


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm fukkin ready brahhhh I've been watching zyzz videos brahhhh. I've worked out for three weeks brahhhh

Good video. 
I'm glad I put the time in the gym before I ran anythin . I trained for almost 11 years before I ran gear. I put 55 pounds of muscle( mostly) on naturally. I busted my fukking ass for those eleven years!!! 

The biggest thing these new guys should know when they are thinking about starting gear and haven't put the time in first is that they will make fast gains but lose it even faster because they don't have any natural muscle to build on. Build that fukking foundation first. 

Next video should be about rep ranges and cheat reps and things of that nature. Seems to be a good topic when it comes up. I'd like to hear what u think gingerhead.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jun 12, 2016)

The hardest thing to do is wait. I'm always comparing myselves to big names, guys heavier than me, and guys older than me. (For example, I wanna be lifting as much as tool) and I can never wrap my head around how young I am. 

At the meet last weekend, a couple judges talked to me saying I was really strong for only 20 years old (talking about my squat and deadlift, I'm assuming lol) 

Thanks for the vid POB.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> The hardest thing to do is wait. I'm always comparing myselves to big names, guys heavier than me, and guys older than me. (For example, I wanna be lifting as much as tool) and I can never wrap my head around how young I am.
> 
> At the meet last weekend, a couple judges talked to me saying I was really strong for only 20 years old (talking about my squat and deadlift, I'm assuming lol)
> 
> Thanks for the vid POB.



And you have plenty of room to grow.  Your technique still isn't even perfect and that's where you will find the most gains.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 12, 2016)

this video makes me wish I could go back a year. I was small and weak and started a test cycle because I wanted to get bigger not stronger. Here I am a year later and all I want is strength, could give a shit what I look like. 
In my defense I did need to be on TRT starting about five years ago but didn't know enough about it to get a second opinion. 
CJ, you'll look back one day and be glad you held out.

And I'm still small and weak.


----------



## Milo (Jun 12, 2016)

Costco tee.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2016)

Clarifying episode 5


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 12, 2016)

Pillar: "About last night...but first, meat pr0n!"

In all seriousness Mate, great follow-up. No situation is untenable. When I first came to the US back now 25+ years and got sent back overseas as a soldier, the last thing they told us was "When in doubt, keep moving". No better advice has been given to me to date.

Cheers.

- Savage


----------



## Milo (Jun 12, 2016)

Good advice Nble.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Pillar: "About last night...but first, meat pr0n!"
> 
> In all seriousness Mate, great follow-up. No situation is untenable. When I first came to the US back now 25+ years and got sent back overseas as a soldier, the last thing they told us was "When in doubt, keep moving". No better advice has been given to me to date.
> 
> ...



Excellent way to put it m8.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 13, 2016)

More good rants Pillar...... keep it going... it is what it is ...............


----------



## Milo (Jun 13, 2016)

Talk blast/cruise!!!


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 13, 2016)

Milo said:


> Talk blast/cruise!!!



x2
10 chars


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2016)

I can touch on it. I have some ideas on escalating drug use.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jun 13, 2016)

I say we all get together and send POB a shit ton of alcohol so he'll keep this these videos coming!


----------



## Milo (Jun 14, 2016)

BigJohnny said:


> I say we all get together and send POB a shit ton of alcohol so he'll keep this these videos coming!



No let's send him shit we want him to wear while doing the vids. First he will be dressed as Chucky from Rugrats, the ginger baby.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 14, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I can touch on it. I have some ideas on escalating drug use.


That's something I think would be very informative. Comparing the difference between responsible and sustainable B&C vs what you've typically seen in your experience. 
I know a lot of people that Blast and BLAST with no thought of the future.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah, way to many people jump on to early, I was one of them. Not because of my age, but rather everything else.  Didn't have proper nutrition and training was subpar, which led to relying on gear.  I wish I would've did it right the first go around and would be a lot better off.  Hey, you live and learn right?  That's why us as a community need to teach the youngste s the right way.  Though about 25% actually listen. These milleneals care about the appearance more than there actually Heath.  They think there is a pill and a doctor that can fix anything, so they don't worry about long term effects.


----------



## Maijah (Jun 14, 2016)

I love these vids puller. I took my first cycle waaaay to early (19 years old) but atleast I've been consistently training. My first cycle was a mess. Deca only, it was Norandren 200, mexican shit. I recovered but it took awhile.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2016)

Next


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 20, 2016)

Another informative video dood.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 20, 2016)

RJ taught me a lot of shit and one of the things was what u just made this video about. Why add more shit if u made gains on it? That's why I've always been a low dose minimal gear kinda guy. One time I got a little crazy with my deca dose and I felt like shit from it. But besides that I like to stick to pretty light doses and just bust ass in the gym


----------



## BigJohnny (Jun 21, 2016)

Very interesting video, especially for those of us new to AAS! Thanks


----------



## stonetag (Jun 21, 2016)

AAS Gospel.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 21, 2016)

Took me a while to get that message across to you...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 21, 2016)

Just restating the myth of androgen receptor down-regulation is worth the price of admission for this one.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 23, 2016)

Moar tren !!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2016)

Episode 7 - explaining rpe


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 24, 2016)

Do tell more on this coach you don't like.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 24, 2016)

Really hit the mark. Good vid


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Do tell more on this coach you don't like.



He is a ****ing douchebag who knocks his lifters down over and over again over a single mistake. He also takes to his social media accounts to further bash his clients. 

I had respect for the guy as a lifter and coach until this came to my attention.

You don't knock your clients down. A private slap on the wrist and move on.  

Coaching is more psychology than anything.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 24, 2016)

Stop smoking newports.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 24, 2016)

I'll admit, I'm probablly one of the fuKS who doesn't do @9 right.  Maybe sometimes but I have trouble cause my speed is so fast I don't really grind shit out.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 24, 2016)

Dear Pillar, 

Why do you hate me?

Sincerely, 

- Bourbon

(was a good explanation of the RPE system however)


----------



## Milo (Jun 24, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> I'll admit, I'm probablly one of the fuKS who doesn't do @9 right.  Maybe sometimes but I have trouble cause my speed is so fast I don't really grind shit out.



Same. The whole time I was watching I felt like I was getting my PP slapped.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 24, 2016)

The thing that I find most guys have trouble understanding is just the number. They hear rpe 8 and think its a set of 8 or something they can do for  8.  It's so simple to understand I dont get it


----------



## Milo (Jun 24, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> The thing that I find most guys have trouble understanding is just the number. They hear rpe 8 and think its a set of 8 or something they can do for  8.  It's so simple to understand I dont get it



My thing has always been being hesitant to not get all the sets in. So a 5*5 @8 repeat until @9 I will sometimes go too light because I am thinking I have to do all 5 sets. Recently I've just said **** I'm going heavy and realized I can do more than I thought. I think where the confusion lies with most is just knowing what a real @6/7/8/9 feels like.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 24, 2016)

Milo said:


> My thing has always been being hesitant to not get all the sets in. So a 5*5 @8 repeat until @9 I will sometimes go too light because I am thinking I have to do all 5 sets. Recently I've just said **** I'm going heavy and realized I can do more than I thought. I think where the confusion lies with most is just knowing what a real @6/7/8/9 feels like.



Yes, this right here is my problem.  I undercut myself to much hense why I dotn know what I can actually lift.  My meet showed me that I'm legit a pussy in the gym and hold myself back mentally.  I'm all fuked up.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> He is a ****ing douchebag who knocks his lifters down over and over again over a single mistake. He also takes to his social media accounts to further bash his clients.
> 
> I had respect for the guy as a lifter and coach until this came to my attention.
> 
> ...




That's sounds vaguely familiar. lol. 

On the RPE system. There are tools you can use to help you get used to it. When I first started using it I used my 1 rm calculator to help.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 24, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Yes, this right here is my problem.  I undercut myself to much hense why I dotn know what I can actually lift.  My meet showed me that I'm legit a pussy in the gym and hold myself back mentally.  I'm all fuked up.



U can't compare your gym sessions to a meet. You're peaked and rested for a meet. But anyone who's been lifting long enough should know roughly what those weights at certain rpes should be before u even get in the gym


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Stop smoking newports.



You and dys both sound like idiots telling me that with a lip of skoal in your mouth.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2016)

Milo said:


> My thing has always been being hesitant to not get all the sets in. So a 5*5 @8 repeat until @9 I will sometimes go too light because I am thinking I have to do all 5 sets. Recently I've just said **** I'm going heavy and realized I can do more than I thought. I think where the confusion lies with most is just knowing what a real @6/7/8/9 feels like.



It comes in time like all things gym related. 



ECKSRATED said:


> U can't compare your gym sessions to a meet. You're peaked and rested for a meet. But anyone who's been lifting long enough should know roughly what those weights at certain rpes should be before u even get in the gym



Very well said thanks


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 24, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U can't compare your gym sessions to a meet. You're peaked and rested for a meet. But anyone who's been lifting long enough should know roughly what those weights at certain rpes should be before u even get in the gym



Now I'm an amateur, fuk I quit.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 24, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Now I'm an amateur, fuk I quit.


Haha me too. Let's take up knitting or something.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You and dys both sound like idiots telling me that with a lip of skoal in your mouth.



Dipping is as American as apple pie


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Dipping is as American as apple pie



So is smoking for ****s sake!!!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 25, 2016)

Has piller ever gone on a mojito rant?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 25, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> So is smoking for ****s sake!!!!



Your cardio must be really horrible with those newports.  Beside I only dip when duty calls. Hunting, fishing, breathing.  You kno .

Beside I'm a Copenhagen guy.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 25, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Your cardio must be really horrible with those newports.  Beside I only dip when duty calls. Hunting, fishing, breathing.  You kno .
> 
> Beside I'm a Copenhagen guy.



Herm do u have an android phone? And with the new update when u double space to put a period it deletes the last letter? Lol cus my phone does that now and it's pissing me off. Lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 25, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Herm do u have an android phone? And with the new update when u double space to put a period it deletes the last letter? Lol cus my phone does that now and it's pissing me off. Lol



Hahahahah yup.   Fuking Bullshit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Herm do u have an android phone? And with the new update when u double space to put a period it deletes the last letter? Lol cus my phone does that now and it's pissing me off. Lol



Every time I add a comma, period or question mark I have to hit the check button or it auto corrects it to whatever word I used last. ****ing pissing me off bad... I switched to a different keyboard but then I have to redo all the words I added to my dictionary like ****.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 25, 2016)

You kinda hit on this 2 videos ago..Second cycles I believe is were people fuk up me included..Just because you had a good first cycle doesnt mean u should add compounds to a second cycle..Im making great gains on test only


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 25, 2016)

I had zero issues with my phone. Then it updates and I want to smash it on the ground


----------



## Milo (Jun 25, 2016)

Can anyone not see their letters typed in the shoutbox when on their phone? Now that this is an Android complaint thread as well?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2016)

Milo said:


> Can anyone not see their letters typed in the shoutbox when on their phone? Now that this is an Android complaint thread as well?



Change your font color


----------



## Milo (Jun 25, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Change your font color



Bingo. Nailed it thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Dex (Jul 15, 2016)

Good luck and watch out for the fisting.


----------



## Milo (Jul 15, 2016)

Good vid POB. Got a tear to my eye and a stiffy. And a tear from by stiffy. UG doing big shit in October.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2016)

I was either really hammered or need adex with all these feels spilling out ...


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 15, 2016)

Another great video.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 15, 2016)

It's been 3 years.

I had to convince you to step up and do this meet because you're talented and we aren't getting any younger. I know how fired up you get when any of your athletes does well, but it's time for YOU to do well again. I understand it to. Because although you program Mrs DYS, I coach her daily. I cue her. I handle her at meets, and I am a nervous wreck when she's lifting at meets. I hide it well, but I'm a wreck. And when she goes out an absolutely kills it like she did at her last meet (115lb total PR while nursing an 8 month old between flights for those interested), it feels like my win too. When I'm competing, I just put on my halo face and try to release all the demons for a day. So I understand there is joy in coaching, but it's time for YOU to shine, and I am going to be there for you the whole way through. It's different when you're the one in the singlet holding the trophy.

Helping you is also helping me get back on the horse after a terrible meet season. Actually, a downright atrocious meet season. I'm in that post meet funk area, which is bad enough after you kill it at a meet. When all kinds of things go wrong, or you get so hosed by judges that it throws your whole game plan off....you start to question why in the hell am I still doing this in my mid 30s. I played football at a fairly high level, I boxed in the silver mittens as a kid, I was an All-Scholastic lacrosse player in HS, I've been in brawls, I've set respectable totals, I have a hot Italian wife and 3 kids. I pretty much live the American dream. Why do I want to keep torturing myself powerlifting? It's just such a sadistic sport. In football, you hurt other people. When you play linebacker, you unleash those demons on other people. In powerlifting, you take it out on yourself. You gimp around for 12 weeks because once you're over 30, something always hurts. But it's still there. The fire still burns. I am NOT done.

When you came back from Super D's, you had that look when I first met you. Just a little more friendly looking because you're not 280 anymore (I do miss 280 POB sometimes). It's go time. It has me fired up to work with you for the peak, and work on the things I need to work on and heal during my long offseason. There was a goal total I said I was going to hit someday at 220 when I started this bullshit, and I AM going to get it eventually. And it's going to be at 220, so Beastislav can get ****ed with a cactus. I know I could hit that number fairly easily at 242. That's not the goal. Never has been. DYS as a 242 just doesn't have a good ring to it like DYS as a classy 220.

You've become one of my closest friends, and you've met my "real" friends. They are all guys I've known since I was 8. Neighborhood kids. This is Boston, we hate everyone that we didn't grow up with. The deal was sealed on the 4th when I almost had to brawl. After I scared the guy to go home, I turned around and who was there - you and Walshy. Walshy would run through a fire to help me if I needed him to. And he HATES everybody, but to me, you could never ask for a better friend then that guy. But even he said, "Your friend "POB" is alright, when it started to become go time, he was right there with me." Granted you probably would have just got your glasses knocked off, but you were there! Beastislav was hiding behind a truck. You know my whole family. Hell, even my parents like you.

We know what you need to do. Now is the time to do it together. You are my boy and we are going to crush this shit. No, YOU are going to crush this shit! I always call you during my peaks bitching about something, now the role is being reversed.

I can't wait!

TLDR - here's to DYS gayest, most homoerotic post of all time on UG. I'm now going back to being a sarcastic asshole for at least another 3 years.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 15, 2016)

Does someone need a moist towelette?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 15, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Does someone need a moist towelette?



Yes please


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah me too. 

Good post DYS. I can't wait to watch POB kill it at this meet. It'll be fun watching my coach get under the bar. Glad we can all peak together and push each other.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 16, 2016)

Man I'm glad to hear you talk like a that Pillar. I'm really glad that other dumb fukk won't be calling in your numbers. You made a solid choice with DYS. He will push you but not break you. 

I wish I could lift with you guys. But I'm still broken lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 16, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It's been 3 years.
> 
> I had to convince you to step up and do this meet because you're talented and we aren't getting any younger. I know how fired up you get when any of your athletes does well, but it's time for YOU to do well again. I understand it to. Because although you program Mrs DYS, I coach her daily. I cue her. I handle her at meets, and I am a nervous wreck when she's lifting at meets. I hide it well, but I'm a wreck. And when she goes out an absolutely kills it like she did at her last meet (115lb total PR while nursing an 8 month old between flights for those interested), it feels like my win too. When I'm competing, I just put on my halo face and try to release all the demons for a day. So I understand there is joy in coaching, but it's time for YOU to shine, and I am going to be there for you the whole way through. It's different when you're the one in the singlet holding the trophy.
> 
> ...



lmao at the glasses part lol...Very well written dys straight from the heart..I absolutely love the fact pob was right by your side ready to throw down..Thats what a real pal would do...Thats the brooklyn in pob right there ..hell ya pillar


----------



## Milo (Jul 16, 2016)

You know who your real friends are when they're right behind your shoulder ready to spill some ****ing blood on your behalf.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 18, 2016)

Everybody doing videos now. You shouldn't drink and drive Seek.

I'm going to be the first one to make a video who is A. Actually drunk B. Be insane and C. Contain midgets, Asians, or an Asian midget


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 18, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Everybody doing videos now. You shouldn't drink and drive Seek.
> 
> I'm going to be the first one to make a video who is A. Actually drunk B. Be insane and C. Contain midgets, Asians, or an Asian midget



Can't wait
Make sure you caption it. I have a hard enough time understanding that dialect.

Great post Seek. You sound like Rick Flair.


----------



## Milo (Jul 18, 2016)

Good vid Rocky. I mean Seek.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 18, 2016)

thats called a east coast accent people..If you guys heard my accent u would shit..I sound like paulie walnuts


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 18, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> Close captioning will be necessary for sure.



I've read your logs and need to use google translate for your ebonics

totes, yinz, whatevs.....and one word I really don't understand - FASTING


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2016)

Shit how'd I miss seeks video? I'll watch when I get home.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 19, 2016)

Seeker said:


>



1 I hope you're not drunk 2 I thought you were incredible Sexy before, but hearing that voice took me to another level.  


Great video seek, hit alot of key points as usual.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 19, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> I don't "Ebonics". I use abbreviations (abbrevs) and some sweet Pittsburghese. I can't help it if your Masshole tendencies cannot allow you to experience the joy of different cultures.



My masshole level is way past "tendencies". There is no culture outside of 128.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 19, 2016)

Tendancies lol... straight boston douche yo


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 20, 2016)

Super black at first. Wtf


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 20, 2016)

Good shit herm...  keep em coming guys 

Herm I actually think your turning point was when you hired spongy.  You knew what you wanted but didn't know how to get there.  He showed you the way. In fact I know this to be true because the mark of a good coach is when former clients keep using what they learned from you. You still eat like a heliosnutrition diet. Once you saw that you could do it and it's not the 7th circle of hell it was game on. 

And I would never give up on you. Wasn't a waste of time ever. You always heard what I was saying. It just took time to resonate in the perfectly shaped dome of yours.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks dude, I kinda eat the same shit still, and apparently I say fuk alot. I was just nervous I guess.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice going, Herm. Good for you for getting over the hump.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 20, 2016)

Good stuff Herm I'm proud of you.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 20, 2016)

Good on ya, Herm.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice video herm. About time u stop being a pussy!!!!


----------



## stonetag (Jul 21, 2016)

Good vid herm, you only said every form of fuk 216 times, lol. I kind of see a trend here. But really man excuses are just that, excuses.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2016)

To touch on herms video a little bit...
I was always told by people to do a meet but I always put if off for some reason. Then pretty much u guys on here (POB, t4l, and a few others) talked me into it. And god damn am I fukking happy u guys did. I still say that it was one of the best experiences of my life. I'll do more meets but that first one is so fun and gets your adrenaline pumping. So for anyone thinking of doing a meet, just fukking do one and I promise you'll be more than happy. I regret waiting so long to so one.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 22, 2016)

Once you commit to a meet, you commit everything. Alot of your life get consumed by prepping. I told myself that if I did a meet that I would just do it to do it and get it over with.   Boy was in wrong.  When I started on meet prep and saw what was all involved, it beats you up.  Then it consumes you, and you see your lifts drastically go up and tension builds up and build up. You want more and more, so doing this, go half ass at it doesn't work. Then you have the week off before the meet and you're nervous(don't known about the guys who've done a bunch) and ready to kill people.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice video Herm, glad to see someone says **** as much as I do!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2017)

Tool asked me to get this going again last night so pepper your Angus.

I don't drink much anymore but I will probably just get lit have a beer or two and go at it. 

Got a few things on my mind I can spit fire at. Anyone got any topic suggestions go for it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

Smoke a little bud before u do it ..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Smoke a little bud before u do it ..



Yes of course...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

Good man proud to call u our leader





__





						Meso-rx Sources
					

Opinions on Meso-rx sources Curious on this boards general opinion on meso-rx sources. I know alot of boards get a bad reputation, curious on what you guys think about sources on Meso? Not asking about anyone specific on that board, but sources that have been on that site for a while with lots...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 12, 2017)

Why the fukk have I never seen this thread?

Definitely need to get back on the horse with this.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 12, 2017)

For real POB! Did you quit drinking or something!?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 12, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Why the fukk have I never seen this thread?
> 
> Definitely need to get back on the horse with this.


Same here. One of the best threads that I have seen.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 12, 2017)

Told you so


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 12, 2017)

"Flaming cleanses and the human response" would be a nice topic...


----------



## Yaya (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm gonna make some videos soon as well. Tons


----------



## Maijah (Jul 12, 2017)

Yaya said:


> I'm gonna make some videos soon as well. Tons



Bullshit
10 char


----------



## Seeker (Jul 12, 2017)

Just change the thread title to Pillars Stoned INsane Ramblings.


----------



## Beezy (Jul 12, 2017)

How about the topic of young lifters not knowing how much preworkout they can handle without making the toilets at the gym look like a Picasso, then NOT CLEANING IT THE F UP for the next guy? I swear it's at least twice a week! Especially when they do it in the handicap stall! It should be a felony.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2017)

Felt rusty.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 13, 2017)

Good video again pob..Why can't u train in a different way then pl fir awhile to build yourself back up?not that it's that much safer cause I'm always hurt but it's better then nothing


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 13, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Felt rusty.



Cliffs:

ToolSteel is a cop, which Bundy already knew.
Pillar has a sexy YouTube voice.
Challenges us to increase our rest periods between sets for three weeks.
Spreadsheets are where it's at (F the haters!).


I'm going to try an 24 hour rest period between sets for the next month and report back.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 13, 2017)

Start making these on a weekly basis, tbh... The world needs moar rants..


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 13, 2017)

Good shit pillar. Hope you figure out what needs to happen so you can start back lifting heavy ass weight.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Good video again pob..Why can't u train in a different way then pl fir awhile to build yourself back up?not that it's that much safer cause I'm always hurt but it's better then nothing



Well that is the plan. I have no need to get back into high frequency, high intensity programming. But I can't give up the three lifts. 



BigJohnny said:


> Good shit pillar. Hope you figure out what needs to happen so you can start back lifting heavy ass weight.



It's gotta be a home gym. I can find that balance in life if I have that I think


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 13, 2017)

Last pic I saw u where lean on the way to some nice abs..train like a bb for a while .,the wife will love it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Last pic I saw u where lean on the way to some nice abs..train like a bb for a while .,the wife will love it



I got that lean prepping for a PL meet actually. The way I train and how I train others are essentially high volume full body workouts done 3 to 4 days per week.  The amount of calories burned doing this is insane. I cut while eating more food than I would outside of a meet prep. 

I did wind up with abs even had veins in em.  It was gross and I loved it. Wife did too. She even wanted to actually have sex with me once


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I got that lean prepping for a PL meet actually. The way I train and how I train others are essentially high volume full body workouts done 3 to 4 days per week.  The amount of calories burned doing this is insane. I cut while eating more food than I would outside of a meet prep.
> 
> I did wind up with abs even had veins in em.  It was gross and I loved it. Wife did too. She even wanted to actually have sex with me once


Women go into some kinda crazy trance when they see abs..It's pretty weird


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 14, 2017)

So many buggin & illin words & phrases used in that video it's damn near unfathomable

Next time they should have a split group study using cut & uncut males or was it trained & untrained 

Either way & yikes did you hear all that ginger the voice ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 14, 2017)

A home gym is the best thing I've ever put my money towards. Get one. You'll love it. Spend the money and get quality thit that u know will last and that u will enjoy. U know how nice it is having a monolift and squatting 700 pounds right in my basement? ****ing awesome. 

And about the rest periods, I've always been a longer rest period guy even when I first started. I've always lifted fairly heavy so maybe that's why but having too much of a pump can ruin and end a good workout for me. I'd rather move more weight like u said in the session that get a huge quick pump and leave.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 16, 2017)

I feel honored to have been mentioned in this post. The big sweaty poop name was even funnier having heard it in Boston accent. Thanks brutha!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 16, 2017)

Pillars voice is soothing


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 16, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I feel honored to have been mentioned in this post. The big sweaty poop name was even funnier having heard it in Boston accent. Thanks brutha!



POB is a Sage in the making. 

You in the other hand ......???
the jury is still out. Lol glad your here pumpkin


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 16, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> POB is a Sage in the making.
> 
> You in the other hand ......???
> the jury is still out. Lol glad your here pumpkin


We haven't even scratched the surface of my personality brutha. Give it some time lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 16, 2017)

Sage northcutt?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 17, 2017)

I want a shout out next time ..I taught u everything about bud


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 17, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> We haven't even scratched the surface of my personality brutha. Give it some time lol



Its already been interesting that's not up for debate. Again glad you've stuck around.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 17, 2017)

Lol Charles would slap me silly. And I'd deserve it. If I ever decided to  run a bb masters show my old friend Charles is the man I'd go to first. No doubt.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 17, 2017)

I think what BSP is getting at is the old methods do work. May not work as good as some science proved methods but they still do work and some people make the choice to still use those "old" methods. 

Fukk I'm glad I've never had to do cardio or cut weight.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 17, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I think what BSP is getting at is the old methods do work. May not work as good as some science proved methods but they still do work and some people make the choice to still use those "old" methods.
> 
> Fukk I'm glad I've never had to do cardio or cut weight.


Your one of the lucky guys who doesn't put on a lot of fat real easy.You may not believe me but I put on fat extremely fast


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 17, 2017)

Thought he was gunna say scrolling through the posts and saw Zeiglers talking about ginger and .....

I don't care if fasted cardio is the next best thing for weight loss next to smoking crack and staying awake for a month 

I can't do it so fuk that shit I will pass out


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 17, 2017)

I feel like people who do fasted cardio also wear hoodies year round while training. Because being hot means you're melting fat.


----------



## Mr P (Mar 22, 2018)

bad ass vids from you wise guys,  continue very entertainingly and informative.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2018)

yooooooooo i forgot about this pob..get stoned as fuk and just start yapping...give me a shout out


----------

